# hi im new



## peterbruce2002 (Jun 29, 2006)

Hi, im new.

recommended here by a friend, i play airsoft, love old planes, and own a few bb guns. 

just wana say hi really, im 20 and live in cambridgeshire.

ciao!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 29, 2006)

cool, who told you about us?


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 29, 2006)

If you look in the airsoft thread it looks like it was MM.

Welcome to the site.


----------



## Tiger (Jun 29, 2006)

Welcome buddy!


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 30, 2006)

Gnomey said:


> If you look in the airsoft thread it looks like it was MM.
> 
> Welcome to the site.



Yeah it was, good to see you on here Pete


----------



## Wurger (Jun 30, 2006)

Welcome and greeting from Poland.


----------



## peterbruce2002 (Jul 1, 2006)

and finally i find time to reply. so yeah, hello back and thanks for making me feel welcome, even though nobody seems to take much notice of me on here yet... ah the troubles of being a newbie


----------



## Henk (Jul 1, 2006)

Ag, welcome to the site.


----------



## plan_D (Jul 2, 2006)

_"Hi, im new."_

Hi, I'm not. Welcome to the site from all the assholes here, and the pus*y (hussars). But don't tell him, he might cry.


----------



## Henk (Jul 2, 2006)

He he he he...........


----------

